# NBD - Redsub Fan Fret 4 - Gear4music House brand



## lewis (Dec 23, 2019)

Got this for under £200
Basswood body
Thermally treated fretboard

34.5 - 35.5 inch scale length






Going to put Dingwall pickups/Darkglass preamp on it for fun

Poasibly Hipshot replacement hardware if the stock stuff is trash.

Perfect for my home demo/fun jam needs.

Going to be going full Nolly tone on this (as near as damn it on a shorter scale than a dingwall)

Will update with more pictures when it arrives tomorrow


----------



## Winspear (Dec 23, 2019)

Nice dude! Wasn't aware of these, neat fan for a 4


----------



## lewis (Dec 23, 2019)

Winspear said:


> Nice dude! Wasn't aware of these, neat fan for a 4


Me either haha.
Impulse buy the second i spotted it earlier haha.

Was going to get the Harley Benton neck through bass after xmas but its more money, not a fan and only 34 inch scale so thought i would give this one a go.
I have a 30 day return policy too if i dont rate it.


----------



## lewis (Dec 24, 2019)

This thing is awesome. Plays great and looks nice.

Havent had a chance to plug it in yet. Hopefully it sounds good too.


----------



## lewis (Dec 24, 2019)

Any idea how i can darken maple?
Black stain makes a massive mess.


----------



## lewis (Dec 31, 2019)

Outside pics.
This is unbelievably the best bass ive ever played.
Wanting to replace the hardware for chrome and ive started making a pickguard for it too. Awaiting the coping saw to turn up.
Glow in the dark side dots have already been done.








Thermally treated maple fretboard. Seemed abit chalky and patchy in places. Gave it a generous helping of white mineral oil and it came up looking like ebony. Well chuffed.




Graphtech nut from standard.

35.5 inch scale on bottom. Makes lower tunings a joy to play.

Pickguard template:




Ive bought a soapbar 4 string pickup router template to mark up and cut the pickup hole out properly.

Going to be made out of a matt black textured dining tray :


----------



## olejason (Jan 2, 2020)

lewis said:


> Any idea how i can darken maple?
> Black stain makes a massive mess.



The neck I assume? I think once whatever finish is there is removed stain will be your best bet and you could finish it with poly. I've also seen people sand then use pine tar or graphite but those will give it more of a weathered or relic look instead of truly black.


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Jan 2, 2020)

I was tempted by one of these, just to try the fanned frets, but was concerned that the build quality or pickups would be junk. Seems like you got a good one. How does it sound, now that you've had it pulled in?


----------



## lewis (Jan 3, 2020)

nedheftyfunk said:


> I was tempted by one of these, just to try the fanned frets, but was concerned that the build quality or pickups would be junk. Seems like you got a good one. How does it sound, now that you've had it pulled in?



Through my kemper really quite decent. Needs shielding more to help with noise. So im going to be doing that but i didnt expect to get anything useable but i did.

My active preamp option doesnt seem to work properly though.

When i activate mine it becomes super weak of a signal and really bassy. Even after a new battery.

I spoke to a mate who ordered the 5 string 2 days after me and his works fine apparently.

The body, neck, frets and overall playability and aesthetic on this is so decent - i dont mind ploughing money into it in mods. New preamp/harware etc 

You also get 30 days return policy from gear4music if you get a lemon


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Jan 3, 2020)

Great to hear that the build quality was reasonable, and it sounds good modulo shielding. Hard luck with the electronics issue. Hopefully it's just something simple that can be readily sorted out.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 4, 2020)

Why do you want to dye the neck black but use chrome hardware and a pickguard? Are you modeling this after a particular instrument? I think it looks really cool all murdered out, so I'd leave it!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 4, 2020)

gotta agree with hollowway. black on black on black


----------



## lewis (Jan 4, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Why do you want to dye the neck black but use chrome hardware and a pickguard? Are you modeling this after a particular instrument? I think it looks really cool all murdered out, so I'd leave it!



I dont want to dye the neck. Was talking about fretboard because mine was dry and chalky. Used mineral oil and it looks like ebony now. Problem solved.

I want a classy element to this bass and chrome just gives that to my tastes more than black on black. Going to get the luminlay knobs too.

Besides for near 15 years i was obsessed with black hardware. As im getting older my tastes are changing/changed.


----------



## lewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Bought a dremel and started cutting this out






Plenty of sanding to do after this haha


----------



## lewis (Jan 9, 2020)

Some new chrome goodies arrived


----------



## lewis (Jan 9, 2020)

Got the rough pickguard shape done.

Just need to sand/shape properly now.
And use tape to measure properly so i can cut out the pickup route for the neck pup.


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine (Jan 12, 2020)

Cool! Play us some clip, come on!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 13, 2020)

take the front pickup out, that looks good


----------



## CptnBps (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks cool! How does it feel compared to other basses (neck shape, etc.)?


----------



## lewis (Feb 10, 2020)

DrSadisticPhD said:


> Looks cool! How does it feel compared to other basses (neck shape, etc.)?


Very very fast neck. I have tiny hands and this is a doddle even for me.
Feels quite thin. 

I imagine the radius/specs of the neck may be on the website. But i can play real fast on it


----------



## CptnBps (Feb 10, 2020)

lewis said:


> Very very fast neck. I have tiny hands and this is a doddle even for me.
> Feels quite thin.
> I imagine the radius/specs of the neck may be on the website. But i can play real fast on it



Nice! I'm kinda considering building a long scale/fanned Music Man Sterling type beast since MM won't make one themselves and this seems to be one of the cheapest ways to get a 4 string with a decent fan, at least in our part of the world! It's at a price that I wouldn't mind carving it up a bit to fit a pickup too


----------



## lewis (Feb 11, 2020)

DrSadisticPhD said:


> Nice! I'm kinda considering building a long scale/fanned Music Man Sterling type beast since MM won't make one themselves and this seems to be one of the cheapest ways to get a 4 string with a decent fan, at least in our part of the world! It's at a price that I wouldn't mind carving it up a bit to fit a pickup too


Yeah exactly. Its why i got one.

Excellent mod platform


----------



## lewis (May 23, 2020)

Got all my hardware swapped to Chrome now. Wilkinson tuners arrived today.

Massive upgrade. I'm going to try this in Drop E haha

I'm ordering the Darkglass X7 Ultra next month to pair with it. Seriously impressed with these Redsub INF Gear4music basses

Mine plays amazing.












Pick guard next and then I will look into new electronics.

Anyone have any experience with using 175s on bottom for bass?


----------



## lewis (May 23, 2020)

UPDATE:
Ordered the Rotosound drop set with a 175 on bottom to try in Drop E anyway


----------



## mark domestic bliss (May 26, 2020)

This is encouraging as im looking at getting the inf5 fan fret or the collesium 5 string fan fret from the same brand
Hoping they are as good as this


----------



## lewis (May 26, 2020)

mark domestic bliss said:


> This is encouraging as im looking at getting the inf5 fan fret or the collesium 5 string fan fret from the same brand
> Hoping they are as good as this


I heard people send back the Collesium on here which is a real shame as both the 5 and 6 strings looked incredible.

Im going to be chancing the 6 in october when its back in stock.

My INF however I cannot fault. Neck was perfect straight on delivery and it plays so so well. Fret ends on mine are fine too and with an oil up the board gets nice and black.

Only issue is my "active" mode on the preamp sounds weak as balls so atm Im using the Passive mode only and that sounds fine until I upgraded the electronics.
Its a perfect mod platform given how well it plays.

EDIT: A friend of mine bought the 5 string a few days after I got mine and he raves about his too still to this day. Think he kept his stock and he has no problem with its playability or the pickups either


----------



## mark domestic bliss (May 26, 2020)

Might just get the 5 version of this one then lol
Artec se-3pa and pick up change.....


----------



## lewis (May 26, 2020)

mark domestic bliss said:


> Might just get the 5 version of this one then lol
> Artec se-3pa and pick up change.....


I will tag you in the thread dude so you can read up on the models and the posters issues.


----------



## mark domestic bliss (May 26, 2020)

Cheers 
I already have 2 basses being delivered tomorrow and I play guitar lol but its handy to have a decent 5 string


----------



## lewis (May 27, 2020)




----------



## CptnBps (May 27, 2020)

You gotta give us some sound demos at some point 
Could you give us the pickup dimensions too btw?


----------



## lewis (May 27, 2020)

DrSadisticPhD said:


> You gotta give us some sound demos at some point
> Could you give us the pickup dimensions too btw?


will do, hehe

Ive ordered a Darkglass x ultra so as soon as it arrives, i will bro

this pickguard template longterm will be scanned to someone to be made properly on pickguard material by them as i lack the proper tools

dimensions are standard bass soapbar size (i believe 5 string because this is a fan). in a while i will upload a pic of my routing template for it with measurements


----------



## mark domestic bliss (May 27, 2020)

Ahhh nice so at a guess 6 string soap bars should fit the five string?


----------



## lewis (May 27, 2020)

mark domestic bliss said:


> Ahhh nice so at a guess 6 string soap bars should fit the five string?


assuming so yeah 

will confirm in a bit as i cant get to my stuff just now


----------



## CptnBps (May 27, 2020)

lewis said:


> this pickguard template longterm will be scanned to someone to be made properly on pickguard material by them as i lack the proper tools


Contact the guys at Scratch-It! They'll cut any shape and size, plus do printing and stuff
https://www.originalscratchplates.com/scratch-it/


----------



## lewis (May 27, 2020)

DrSadisticPhD said:


> Contact the guys at Scratch-It! They'll cut any shape and size, plus do printing and stuff
> https://www.originalscratchplates.com/scratch-it/


ooh thanks for this!!!!! will pm them in a bit


----------



## CptnBps (May 27, 2020)

lewis said:


> ooh thanks for this!!!!! will pm them in a bit


No problem! I've never used them, but they're really popular in the Rickenfaker community for custom truss rod covers


----------



## lewis (May 27, 2020)

mark domestic bliss said:


> Ahhh nice so at a guess 6 string soap bars should fit the five string?



Just measured and its 9cm x 4cm for the pickups on the 4 string I have which means my pickups are 4 string soapbar size not 5

Which should then mean the 5 string version of this also has 5 string sized pickups.
Hope that helps


----------



## mark domestic bliss (May 27, 2020)

Massive thanks for that 
Better look into pre and pick up options then i guess


----------



## lewis (May 27, 2020)

mark domestic bliss said:


> Massive thanks for that
> Better look into pre and pick up options then i guess


No problem dude 

Yeah Im going to aswell. My "active" mode has never worked properly but the Passive mode is fine and sounds decent enough for me for now.

100% getting new electronics though because it plays so well it deserves an upgrade

(p.s Ive emailed that pickguard company - lets see what they say)


----------



## CptnBps (May 27, 2020)

lewis said:


> Just measured and its 9cm x 4cm for the pickups on the 4 string I have which means my pickups are 4 string soapbar size not 5



So that seems to be an EMG 35 size (makes sense, why invent something new?).
That means EMG (35), Bartolini (M3), Nordstrand, Seymour Duncan, Aguilar (G3), and Delano (SBC4) all make pickups that fit! Even better, Nordstrand make the 'Dingstrand Nordwalls' which are the same as Dingwall pickups, and they also come in the EMG 35 size!

VERY tempted to get one of these now...


----------



## lewis (May 27, 2020)

DrSadisticPhD said:


> So that seems to be an EMG 35 size (makes sense, why invent something new?).
> That means EMG (35), Bartolini (M3), Nordstrand, Seymour Duncan, Aguilar (G3), and Delano (SBC4) all make pickups that fit! Even better, Nordstrand make the '*Dingstrand Nordwalls*' which are the same as Dingwall pickups, and they also come in the EMG 35 size!
> 
> VERY tempted to get one of these now...



Thats what Im doing!

Bass Direct Sell Dingwall Soapbar pickups directly  haha Im ordering through them


----------



## CptnBps (May 27, 2020)

I was just messing around with ideas and realised that with a MM Stingray 5 style pickguard, you could put whatever you want in it! Here I've photoshopped a MM humbucker in the sweet spot (adjusted for fan) and the only bit of visible body filling would be the top back corner of the bridge pickup. I think it actually looks pretty good with that pickguard too 
Now I'm REALLLY tempted!


----------



## lewis (May 28, 2020)

DrSadisticPhD said:


> I was just messing around with ideas and realised that with a MM Stingray 5 style pickguard, you could put whatever you want in it! Here I've photoshopped a MM humbucker in the sweet spot (adjusted for fan) and the only bit of visible body filling would be the top back corner of the bridge pickup. I think it actually looks pretty good with that pickguard too
> Now I'm REALLLY tempted!


really like that mockup !!!!


----------



## lewis (May 28, 2020)

Strings turned up. They are awesome except the low 175 isn't thick enough for F0 - or F# for that matter (what they are advertised as) and my bass is slightly too long too as the taper starts on the nut rather than behind it.

Going to have to try a 190 or something 

Rest of the pack is awesome for Drop F0 though.

F C F A#






Heard back from Tim at that pick guard company too. He seems a really awesome dude anD can make me what I need with postage for £45 to UK addresses  

Going to sort that in a few months with him.


----------



## CptnBps (May 28, 2020)

Apparently all I do is recommend brands here, so check out Newtone Strings 
They'll do gauges up to .200 and 100% custom (so you can pretty much choose where the taper starts and ends too). I've used them before for my Dingwall and they were perfect!
https://newtonestrings.com/shop/custom-bass-string-configurator/


----------



## lewis (May 28, 2020)

DrSadisticPhD said:


> Apparently all I do is recommend brands here, so check out Newtone Strings
> They'll do gauges up to .200 and 100% custom (so you can pretty much choose where the taper starts and ends too). I've used them before for my Dingwall and they were perfect!
> https://newtonestrings.com/shop/custom-bass-string-configurator/


Funnily enough I spent the last 30 mins on their site doing the Config haha

Im 100% using them next restring


----------



## lewstherin006 (May 28, 2020)

Congrats man! This thing looks great!


----------



## lewis (May 28, 2020)

lewstherin006 said:


> Congrats man! This thing looks great!


Thanks dude!!

Appreciated


----------



## lewis (May 28, 2020)

Very very quick little noodle on this earlier to test these strings out - as you can hear the low string needs to be thicker than 175


The Low C, F1 and A# sound fantastic so I just need a thicker bottom string


----------



## lewis (May 29, 2020)

Well Damn!! <3


----------



## Humanoid (May 30, 2020)

I've had the 5-string version of this bass for a month or so, and it's a really good bass for the price. The pickups sound almost similar to what I had in my previous Ibanez SR-605. The finish is not so smooth by default if you really want to compare it, but still, this is more than enough for me who just needs to record a decent sounding bass.


----------



## lewis (May 30, 2020)

Humanoid said:


> I've had the 5-string version of this bass for a month or so, and it's a really good bass for the price. The pickups sound almost similar to what I had in my previous Ibanez SR-605. The finish is not so smooth by default if you really want to compare it, but still, this is more than enough for me who just needs to record a decent sounding bass.


I kind of wish I got the 5 string but the 4 being under £200 was too good to pass up haha

they really are underrated. The pickups are defo similar to other lower end basses ive heard


----------



## lewis (Aug 15, 2020)

after advice in my other thread about the closest EMGs to Dingwall pickups in tone, I went with a 35P4 

I couldnt afford anything else yet sadly but what a brilliant and consistent upgrade this is over the stock pickups/electronics. This is way less noisy. Its amazing.




unsure yet whether to eventually get pearloid tuner bottons to match the white pickups or not. (knobs will all be back to chrome once I can afford a preamp - plugged for now)


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 15, 2020)

I wish I needed another bass, because these look like a great bargain. You and I have very different tastes, because I hate what you’re doing to yours cosmetically.  But take that with a grain of salt, as I like my guitars pink. On this I’d probably just leave it stock if I were to get it.


----------



## lewis (Aug 15, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> I wish I needed another bass, because these look like a great bargain. You and I have very different tastes, because I hate what you’re doing to yours cosmetically.  But take that with a grain of salt, as I like my guitars pink. On this I’d probably just leave it stock if I were to get it.


Once all the electronics are done, im going to be Plastidipping it bright yellow haha

Polaris Yellow -


----------



## I play music (Aug 15, 2020)

lewis said:


> im going to be Plastidipping it


I didn't know this was a thing 

Just found this but would like to see it up close and know about the details, for example how did he do body/neck transition etc.


----------



## lewis (Aug 15, 2020)

I play music said:


> I didn't know this was a thing
> 
> Just found this but would like to see it up close and know about the details, for example how did he do body/neck transition etc.




This is also a really informative video on it


----------



## I play music (Aug 16, 2020)

lewis said:


> This is also a really informative video on it



Man .. I'm thinking you should wear some mask if you attempt this

A bolt on looks definitely easier but still he does not show the detail work well


----------



## I play music (Aug 16, 2020)

And I wonder if that plastic wouldn't rub off when you're moving your forearm on the surface all the time while playing


----------



## lewis (Aug 16, 2020)

I play music said:


> And I wonder if that plastic wouldn't rub off when you're moving your forearm on the surface all the time while playing


They do a clear coat for it to stop it from rubbing off. 

Yeah i always mask up when I paint regardless of what the paint is.


----------

